# Any experience the new visa tenancy requirement



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Curious if anyone has actually gone through the process of obtaining a visa since they made these recent changes. Not read an article about it or know someone who did it, but actually gone through the process themselves. What was actually required, I am changing jobs in a couple weeks and just want to get organized if possible (hah!)


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> Curious if anyone has actually gone through the process of obtaining a visa since they made these recent changes. Not read an article about it or know someone who did it, but actually gone through the process themselves. What was actually required, I am changing jobs in a couple weeks and just want to get organized if possible (hah!)


Not sure if I'm talking about the right thing here so sorry if this is different! My other half already working in Dubai and we are due to join him mid August. I've tried not to get involved in the visa situation as I'm stressing enough about things I can influence but no point stressing about things that I can't!! However his employers just tried to sneak our family visas through without the new documentation (as we don't have it yet) and it has all been rejected. Our issue being that my other half doesn't move into our own rented house until August 1st, and he now needs to supply, I think I've got this right, an attested dewa bill in his name for the house and the registered tenancy agreement also attested, and until he has this documentation they won't process.

Like I say I've tried to keep out of it, but if you need any other info on it just say and I can ask him if there was more to it than this. Our problem being we don't get house until 1st and arrive on 16th to get sorted for school. I think they said we may now have to come in on a visit visa, not sure if this will affect the kids starting school!

Goodness! Long post! Sorry!!


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Curious if anyone has actually gone through the process of obtaining a visa since they made these recent changes. Not read an article about it or know someone who did it, but actually gone through the process themselves. What was actually required, I am changing jobs in a couple weeks and just want to get organized if possible (hah!)


Sorry I cannot help you, but what are you talking about exactly ? Have you a link on this new requirements ?

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I guess for those that do not know what I am referring to:

No UAE visa without tenancy contract - The National

Apparently a tenancy contract (i.e., lease) is now required for a visa. But of course, this rule seems to have been made and no one knows what it actually means. Like providing utility bills, Empower send me an email that does not contain an address and all I get from DEWA is a SMS. I am just trying to figure out how much of an additional pain this is going to be

Cheers


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I guess for those that do not know what I am referring to:
> 
> No UAE visa without tenancy contract - The National
> 
> ...


You can log on to the DEWA site with your customer number and print your recent DEWA accounts. That's all I did for my visa and they accepted that. A copy of your tenancy contract is sufficient. (well, it was in my case, so I hope it works for you). 

Good luck


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Peterf said:


> You can log on to the DEWA site with your customer number and print your recent DEWA accounts. That's all I did for my visa and they accepted that. A copy of your tenancy contract is sufficient. (well, it was in my case, so I hope it works for you).
> 
> Good luck


Cheers


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> I guess for those that do not know what I am referring to:
> 
> No UAE visa without tenancy contract - The National
> 
> Apparently a tenancy contract (i.e., lease) is now required for a visa. But of course, this rule seems to have been made and no one knows what it actually means.


EDIT : http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/your-visa-renewal-questions-answered


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> I guess for those that do not know what I am referring to:
> 
> No UAE visa without tenancy contract - The National
> 
> ...


Mine was done through my husband's company, but I do know that we had to supply the tenancy contract to get it done (even though the lease is in his name, mine isn't even on it). I'm in the process now - next is blood test & X-Ray, then residency visa, then Emirates ID, then license.

Good Luck!


----------

